# What makes a Cowboy



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

This is partially a rant, so bare with me.

I live in a town where everyone and their dog has a nice pair of boots, good work jeans, and a truck. Everyone seems to think that having these things makes them "country", or a Cowboy. It irritates me to no end when these Goat Ropers go around spillin' wild tales of their Cowboy adventures. The guys think that having a big ol' truck with a gooseneck hitch in the bed makes them look cool, but I'm sure that a good 90% wouldn't even know how to hitch up! And the girls? All you have to do is tuck your jeans in your boots, buy some bumper spurs from Tractor Supply, put 'em on wrong, and wear camouflage. Yep, you sure are a Cowgirl! 

Drives me completely batty! Now, I myself can't claim to be a Cowgirl. Why? Because I'm not and I don't think I deserve to be called that. /rant.

A Cowboy, or Cowgirl, is someone who wakes up at the crack of dawn, tacks up their horse, and sets out checking stock and fences before the sun starts peeking up behind the horizon. A Cowboy is someone that'll saddle up and set out, even if they've got a broken leg, sore back, and a tired mind. They make the good Lord, their family, and their horse, priorities. They know when to end an animal's suffering, and will stand by their family through thick and thin. 
That's who a Cowboy is! If only more people understood what it's like, then those who are the real deal would shine. 


What makes a Cowboy to you?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL barrel, that made me giggle...

I think a cowboy in the most simplest terms is a good stockman.
He/she cares and knows how to care for all their livestock.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I grew up a-dreamin' of bein' a cowboy, 
And Lovin' the cowboy ways.
Pursuin' the life of my high-ridin' heroes, 
I burned up my childhood days.
I learned of all the rules of the modern-day drifter, 
Don't you hold on to nothin' too long.
Just take what you need from the ladies, then leave them, 
With the words of a sad country song. 

My heroes have always been cowboys.
And they still are, it seems.
Sadly, in search of, but one step in back of, 
Themselves and their slow-movin' dreams.

Cowboys are special with their own brand of misery, 
From being alone too long.
You could die from the cold in the arms of a nightman, 
Knowin' well that your best days are gone.
Pickin' up hookers instead of my pen, 
I let the words of my years fade away.
Old worn-out saddles, and 'old worn-out memories, 
With no one and no place to stay.

My heroes have always been cowboys.
And they still are, it seems.
Sadly, in search of, but one step in back of, 
Themselves and their slow-movin' dreams.

Sadly, in search of, but one step in back of, 
Themselves and their slow-movin' dreams.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

The title of cowboy or cowgirl is one that is earned not one you can give yourself. What you wear, what you drive, whether you step foot in an arena has absolutely nothing to do with it. It is a lifestyle. It is just who you are. For many it is one they were born into and chose to continue with. You won't hear a true cowboy brag about their accomplishments...what they do each day is just part of the life, they are some of the humblest people that I know.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was growing up I was around real cowboys, atho they themselves didn't use that term. They were stockmen, ranchers, words that denoted they work with cattle and they often used horses in their work. I loved the work and received many invites to come and stay for half the summer. I pitched in wherever I could. I've owned horses since my early 20's and I can't seem to go anywhere in public dressed like a 'cowboy", even tho women have been doing it for years. I'm not carrying any extra weight and I do live in jeans, I just can't seem to add the other accessories. I will wear paddock boots because just the toes show and look like pant boots.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

cowboy hat, set low over the deep mysterious eyes
a square jaw with a scruffy unshaven chin
a shirtless, waxed smooth chest with pectorals bigger than my own boobs
ripped abdominal muscles, oiled to reflect the sun
torn blue jeans, set low on lean hips
cowboy boots, scuffed and dirty, well worn

and a rope. Maybe with leather gloves to cover those model hands.


At least, that's what the advertisements tell me. :rofl:


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^^
I second the gloves! Rope burn sucks. Baha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Joidigm -- love it. And for some reason I feel warm and tingly all over.:lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

honestly, theres no real definition for cowboys nowa days. 

I was brought up thinking "cowboy" was a bad word. my papa would rave for hours about how "cowboys" are for hollywood. We were always Stockmen(women), ranchers, or horsemen (women haha)

my personal opinion.....real cowboys/girls dont call themselves that....
my family has 600+ acres of ranch and we raise about 400+head. my papa n my great uncle are out there every morning before dawn, feeding, then spend all day doing chores around the place. my cousins are out riding fence, taking care of the cattle, training horses etc. but were Ranchers, or Horsemen/women.


whats wrong with wearing your pants tucked in your boots? i do  haha. but im just lazy. i dont see the point in untucking them...

but i DONT wear my spurs in town....what am i gonna do with spurs on in my truck? spur it to go faster? its not exactly comfortable trying to hit the gas or the brake, when your having to completely maneuver your foot around for the spur. haha

and quite honestly....our truck stays hitched to the trailer 24/7. the only time its not hitched up is in winter when we need the 4X4 or if we have to pick up something n need the bed of the truck. i for one am not wasting money driving my big a** diesel around town just to be cool haha. we all have nice affordable SUVs that we can go to town in...or my little Dodge 1500.



but i can tell you....me and ArmyWife went to The Country Bar on saturday....omg culture shock. my eyes were ready to bleed from some of the outfits the "cowgirls" were wearing...one girl came up to me n asked wear i had bought my buckle......seriously? i won it....do i really look like the kind of person thats gonna go out and buy somebody elses championship buckle? haha i about cried i was laughing so hard.....then she got mad when i explained that A. i was raised on a farm/ranch. and B. i won this on my horse. she then proceeded to explain that shes ridden before....in fact she went to Kualoa ranch and rode there.....ive been there too....their horses are nose/tail trail robots. js....but oh shes def. a cowgirl in her $450 boots that have never seen a speck of dirt. (that she bought last week).

sorry i just thought it was hilarious.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Skills and a good work ethic. The things that make a good stockman.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

My ex would call himself a cowboy.

He wears the pants, the hat, and the $200 belt buckle.

But he is dishonest, a liar, abusive, and doesn't do much with a horse other than trail ride.

He has never bought a horse for himself. The current horse he has, he got from his mother. He hasn't had her for a year yet and he's split her head wide open, busted a beer bottle over her skull and broke his saddle because she reared to get away from him and flipped herself over backwards.

He broke a 2x4 over his mother's old horse's head and put him on the ground for an hour.

When his mother told him to lower the feral cat population around her barn,he caught a bunch, packed them away in a styrophome cooler, and buried them alive.

Thats not a cowboy.

Thats a *******. And I hate ********.

Theres a big difference between ******** and cowboys.

In my opinion, a cowboy doesn't necessarily have to work on a ranch. I am in PA and that work is just very rare for here. A cowboy doesn't just wear the hat. He's honest, works hard to support the things he loves, and has a passion and understanding in the horses and cows he works. Cowboys haul hay, treat their families right, and make sure everythng is taken care of to the best of his ability. A cowboy/cowgirl works for what they want and understand that the animals they work with need the respect they deserve in order to get the most out of them.

I can see how the idea of a cowboy seems hollywood with all the glitz and glitter of Roy Rogers and such (not bashing on Rogers, just comparing).

The line between ******* and cowboy seems to be blurred these days, though. ******** annoy me and infuriate me.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think a cowboy is less dictated by where you live but how you live. I grew up near a guy who is not what most would call smart. He can't drive because he can't read. He ran a small dairy, he knew all his cows cycles, their breeding dates, due dates and lineage. He did all of this without a calendar he knew it because he is bright and spends time with his cows. He is also one of the poorest but most honest people I have ever met. I have never seen him say a harsh word to one of his cows or raise a hand against them in anger. He got out of the dairy business a few years ago. He said "I don't want to be a rich man and I don't want to send my kids to Europe on vacation. I just want to be able to pay the grain man when he delivers." I think he is a cowboy but I live in New England. I think the essence of caring for your animals in a kind way is a big part of being a cowboy. I don't mean in a lets hug them and tell them they are pretty, but in a I respect this animal because it is my livelihood and our fates are intimately intwined kind of way. 

I think its about doing what is "right" regardless of weather what is "right" is easy, or popular. I think a lot of people get lost in the romance of the idea. 

Then again it does not hurt if the cowboy happens to have all of those moral and characteristic traits along with a butt you can bounce quarters off of and Jesus's abs.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

To defend Roy Rogers..lol..He (at least) knew how to ride his horse as well as train and take care of it. Trigger was his pal as well as a horse working for him.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with most everyone here, a cowboy/girl is someone who works for what they have/want, respect their livestock as work partners, are honest, and respect people as a whole. I'm called a cowgirl all the time by some of the guys I've been with/around, but I can't say I'll take the name. I don't respect people most of the time after they've wronged me and they get the back end of my horse, I don't always respect my horse for who she is and she can get me real ****ed off sometimes (even though I will walk out and go back later), and I haven't worked for everything I have, a lot of it has been handed to me because I was spoiled when I was younger. Maybe I'll take the name when I'm out on my own and do work for everything, but I won't right now, because I don't feel I deserve it. I will say though, I got a taste of owning my own horse this past week at fair. While I only lease her (and that's all I've ever known), I was the only one that fed her, cleaned her stall, watched for brats messing with her in her stall, and working her. Her owner told me she was mine for the week, but I didn't realize it until she really was mine for the week. Only thing I didn't do was load her on the trailer to go home because I was helping a friend do her paper route so she didn't pass out driving (left at 1am, horses were allowed to leave at midnight). I have a much bigger appreciation for the real cowboys/cowgirls after this week, and it's going to be difficult living up to the name. I have swollen legs/feet, I'm covered in cuts and bruises, and I'm absolutely exhausted..but I lived, and I'm ready to do it all again (as long as I don't have to wear the cowgirl boots and I can wear my work boots, haha).

My ex was a cowboy. I never would've thought that I'd call a black man a cowboy when I was younger, but he really is one. He trains 5+ horses each day for a big breeding/show barn, cleans all 30+ stalls in the morning, hays, waters, holds for farriers/vets, does turnout/in, and then drives 2 hours to go spend time and groom/ride his reining stud boarded at a different barn. That's a cowboy.

Now..I don't have an issue with ********, I view them a bit differently than Copperhead. What she views as ********, I view as hicks. ******** are the countrymen(women) that do all the country/farm work that doesn't include any animals. They do the hay, the grain, hauling, equipment, truck/tractor pulls, etc without a fuss and respect everyone/everything. Hicks are the a**holes that have no respect for anyone/anything, torture/abuse animals, work their horses into the ground, and could care less if they're respected by anyone aside from their fellow hicks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Why would it be necessary to call ones self a cowboy if they don't work with cattle?

I think it's okay to prefer to dress western and not be a cowboy. The clothing is comfortable and functional.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I really agree with Copperhead, I always say that basically, a cowboy is a ******* with class. (although that's a very general comparison)

Unfortunately for me, I live in the hick/******* capital of Canada. It drives me up the wall to hear some people call themselves country/cowboy/cowgirl, but I usually just let it slide. My friend likes to consider herself a country girl, but I don't think hunting makes you a country girl! I wouldn't try correcting her though.


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a question.

Would rodeoers be considered cowgirls and cowboys?  Not all of them work with cattle.


I only consider someone a true cowboy or cowboy when they have a worn hat and worn boots--meaning they work for a living.
You don't have to work with cattle to be considered one IMO. You could be a horse trainer and still be considered a cowboy or a cowgirl. 
A honest, hardworking person that works with a horse or cow and is completely dedicated to what they do with worn boots is what I call a cowboy/cowgirl.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Copperhead -- I feel compelled to write this. Your ex bothers me greatly - especially the cats incident. He needs to be under some sort of controlled care. I don't suppose that is a possibility is it?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

BubblesBlue said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Would rodeoers be considered cowgirls and cowboys?  Not all of them work with cattle.


They are rodeo contestants. Regardless of their event while at a rodeo.

What they do outside of the arena may influence what they are/can be considered.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Copperhead -- I feel compelled to write this. Your ex bothers me greatly - especially the cats incident. He needs to be under some sort of controlled care. I don't suppose that is a possibility is it?


Bothers you and me both, thats why I left and divorced him. He considers himself a "cowboy" though, through and through.

Can't really do the controlled care thing until he actually hurts someone, and I've washed my hands of the situation and got me, my horse and my animals out of there while I could.

Iseul - when you leave for school, you'll be calling those hicks "hoopies" after a while :lol: They're a special breed where you're going!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh geez..now you've got me even more worried! I'm not looking forward to going Sunday..I'll probably like it once I'm there, but I'm iffy on leaving my boyfriend alone (with alcohol D: ), my mare (soon to technically be mine..lol, in 10 months), and everyone I know. o.o'

And NOW, I'll have to worry about the hoopies! D: Plus, I have the feeling at least one of the three males coming will be one of them.. .-.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Iseul said:


> Oh geez..now you've got me even more worried! I'm not looking forward to going Sunday..I'll probably like it once I'm there, but I'm iffy on leaving my boyfriend alone (with alcohol D: ), my mare (soon to technically be mine..lol, in 10 months), and everyone I know. o.o'
> 
> And NOW, I'll have to worry about the hoopies! D: Plus, I have the feeling at least one of the three males coming will be one of them.. .-.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You'll be just fine. Tell the office staff I said Hi! I stop by every couple months. Its kind of stressful for the first 2 weeks then things will even out for you. You're only about 3 hours away so its not like you can never come home for the weekend.

Stay away from my ex! He still lurks around down there!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> My ex would call himself a cowboy.
> 
> He wears the pants, the hat, and the $200 belt buckle.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, but that is not a ******* either. That is a bloody fudgin' cruel ******* who needs the tar beat out of him. Someone who abuses animals like that is a darn sociopath.

I'm not the biggest fan of ********, but I know well enough that that level of cruelty is not *******. ********'ll beat the crap out of a 'man' like that. :?


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

This was in the back woods of West Virginia, where those idiots tend to roam (not saying all of WV is like that, just this area). I wouldn't say its a common practice, but the people I had met through him were like this. No regard for life or the animals around them, but considered themselves "cowboys" or "cowgirls".

My ex is just an example of what I consider "*******", but other people have their own definitions of the term. "Hillbilly" or "Hoopy" has been thrown around as well.

I could tell you guys stories of what those back woods idiots used to do. It would send your toenails curling. I'm just glad I washed my hands of the situation and left it behind. They have their own breed of idiots in that area.


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> cowboy hat, set low over the deep mysterious eyes
> a square jaw with a scruffy unshaven chin
> a shirtless, waxed smooth chest with pectorals bigger than my own boobs
> ripped abdominal muscles, oiled to reflect the sun
> ...


I disagree... Real men have hair on thier chest.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess to me a cowboy would be a North American who works with horses and cattle for a career/living.

Here in Australia its often used in a derogatory way to describe someone who is irresponsible, has poor work quality or does not work/abide by agreed rules and standards. 

There is the flip-side to it that they have become a bit mythologised through movies and books. Its not just an occupation anymore but seems to be a subgroup, dictated by how people dress, act and what music they listen to. 

In the original post you mentioned "country" as if it were synonymous with cowboy and equally misused. I don't agree. I think "country" is a valid a stereotype/subgroup as "goth" or "emo" or whatever else people subscribe to and perhaps the titles "cowboy" and "cowgirl" have become identifiers of this group. It has all the characteristics of a one, including a branch of music different to the mainstream, a style of dress also different and a different set of interests, values and beliefs. When people call them selves a "cowboy" they probably aren't using it in the occupational way, but in the way that it identifies them as part of the subculture they belong to. 

You may feel that people who choose this are not genuine, but what is genuine? Working with horses? I don't think so, as there are many horse riders out there who aren't "country". Yes, the people called "cowboys" now probably aren't like the "cowboys" of the past, but many things now are not like the past. Things change and words become loaded with meanings. Like how cowboy doesn't just mean someone who works with horses and cattle to you, instead it dictates behaviours and activities. But your meaning isn't everyone else's meaning either. It means something different to me, and something different to those people who dress in ways you don't like. 

You sound really annoyed by this, my advice is to let it go. Titles don't really matter that much. It doesn't matter if they call themselves cowboys, or what cowboys really are.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

WIRider said:


> I disagree... Real men have hair on thier chest.




Advertisement cowboys are buff, abercrombie male models. They have waxed chests.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nom nom nom... I second the pictures being cowboys  

Just kiddin. My cousin is a cowboy. He hauls his horses every single day with his wife to check fence and feed cattle. I don't think he'd ever call himself a cowboy. It's his life and that's how he makes his money. Raising his cattle to sell, and using his horses to do work. he's the only example of a cowboy I could think of in my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

People have always called me a cowgirl, I guess I am in the way that my whole life I've lived on a 120 acre farm and raised cattle. But I've really started to dislike the term "cowboy" or "cowgirl" because, it's true, the people that call themselves that are not what a cowboy should be. A friend of ours who lives down the road from us bought a $6000 horse for her "cowgirl" granddaughter for Christmas and the horse got ridden all the time at first but I NEVER see them out there with him anymore. Poor thing, I want to steal him. LOL. I've ridden him before and he's SO sweet. But yeah, they are ********, not cowgirls by any means.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

WIRider said:


> I disagree... Real men have hair on thier chest.


****, what about those of us who don't wax their chest yet have very little hair?

To me real cowboys actually work for a living and their clothes are practical, not a fashion statement. They wear boots but that's because shoes don't hold up in the muck and mud of work. They wear denim jeans because slacks just don't cut it in the brush. Cowboy hats do the best job of keeping water off your head, sun out of your eyes and brush from poking your scalp.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats not the way a ******* is around here.. WOW he is a abusive poor excuse for a human being and I would love to crack a 2x4 over his head and burry him alive.. What a Terrible person! He needs to be reported arrested and convicted!


Copperhead said:


> My ex would call himself a cowboy.
> 
> He wears the pants, the hat, and the $200 belt buckle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Bothers you and me both, thats why I left and divorced him. He considers himself a "cowboy" though, through and through.
> 
> Can't really do the controlled care thing until he actually hurts someone, and I've washed my hands of the situation and got me, my horse and my animals out of there while I could.
> 
> Iseul - when you leave for school, you'll be calling those hicks "hoopies" after a while :lol: They're a special breed where you're going!


 he has hurt animals and if he was living in nebraska he would be in jail


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't put cowboys and ******** in the same category. They are not one of the same in my opinion. I don't see how personality traits contribute to being one either. 

Cowboying is a job not something one labels themselves as.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*for all you cowboys*

I have to put this here as well as on the old peoples thread - its just so funny


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jaydee I have always liked that video!! It makes me giggle!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Thats not a cowboy.
> 
> Thats a *******. And I hate ********.
> 
> ...


Exactly! As much as I would like to call myself a cowboy, I have enough respect for cowboys not to. It also makes me so mad at school when people wear cut-off sleeve shirts, a pair of romeos, and a plaid shirt and call themselves cowboys. I call myself a "western boy" or "country boy" when people ask what I am. And no, I'm not a hick, or a *******! Haha. people have been taking it really wierd that I've changed how I dress ever since I became a horse lover. I went from buying all my clothes at Abercrombie and Hollister stores, to buying all my clothes at Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

On another note,

We used to call bad horsemanship "Cowboying".

"That horse has been cowboyed".

Isn't it funny that we all agree the definition of a cowboy is basically a good honest horseman, and yet some people still considered a horse "cowboyed" if they've hadd a rough and tumble start to handling and training?


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

+1, you have to earn the name "cowboy". 

Anouther thing, I don't know if anyone has said this already, but people in my town think if you're truck is jacked-up, muddy, and has a pair of those metal bull balks that swings from the hitch on the back of the truck, you're a cowboy.....I think that is the stupidest thing ever! Haha, but it's funny :lol:

Oh, and a girl from my town's (Scout Yochum) horse got named Quarter Horse of the Year! Pretty cool!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I earned my "cowgirl" status through two events:

First of all, it was when I was 12, at the x-mas party at the roping arena. They had barrel racing for us kids. I had never barrel raced before and used my mom's heeling mare. Both me and the horse hadn't done it before. I made it through the pattern and gave her the boots on the way home, and she started bucking. I kicked her all the way home and she bucked all the way too. A lot of people there really thought that was impressive out of a young girl.

The other time was at a branding, I had been roping and riding all day on a little paint mare we have. She hated pulling bigger calves, so I'd been avoiding them all day and then it got to the last one, and it was a bigger calf, so I roped it, and on the way to the fire, this mare cut loose bucking, and I just kept my rope dallied and made her go to the fire. 

I dunno, a lot of things add up to make you a cowboy/cowgirl, but a few things on my list would be like... a good worth ethic, cow sense, horse sense, and try. Lots and lots of try and no giving up or giving in. 

Give most of Chris Ledoux's songs a listen. He has some good stuff. My personal fave is "Get Back on that Pony".


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I don't put cowboys and ******** in the same category. They are not one of the same in my opinion. I don't see how personality traits contribute to being one either.
> 
> Cowboying is a job not something one labels themselves as.


 
And, how many times have you heard someone with really good skills say something along the lines of "I've cowboyed for a few years. Someday I hope to make a hand at it." And they will have been doing it well for decades.

Just about guarantee when I hear someone say that, I want to learn from them! Usually everything they have, from horses to cattle to pastures and water, will be top notch. 

Glad you mentioned "personality traits," too. Cowboys* aren't* magic. They aren't better than anyone. I admire all people who have a good work ethic, are humble, honest, etc. Whether a carpenter, nurse, or retail sales clerk, whatever. They can be proud of their skills and character.



> "That horse has been cowboyed".
> 
> Isn't it funny that we all agree the definition of a cowboy is basically a good honest horseman, and yet some people still considered a horse "cowboyed" if they've hadd a rough and tumble start to handling and training?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Being honest, working hard, treating people and animals with the respect 
they deserve,


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I grew up with the term Horsemen (women)/ stockman not cowboy/cowgirl. It didn't even mean just western. My Nana is mainly a western rider/ grew up on a working ranch. ext. She taught me that it didn't matter who saddle you had on or if you had on western boots or Tall boots I were still a horsewoman. 
The way you treat your animals, family, God and people in general were what made you a Horsemen. 
I ride my horse too the bar every now and then and I swear its like a shock to everyone that my friends and I RODE to the bar. I had one girl ask me if I was upset that I got my boots dirty?!?! Really lady? They were covered in dirt before I got here....Yours are shiny and clean because you just got them two hours ago... I saw a lot of big blingy belts and very short shorts and straw hats... It was interesting too say the least. At least the music was good, dancing was fun and I ran into a few good friends.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

I like what Monte Walsh said, "This is the life being a cowboy, you get to ride from Texas to Canada and back - and get paid for...." it may not be his exact words, I can get a little mixed up, but it's close. That's a good movie.....

What a life that would be.......it would be truly awesome to be a cowboy and do that. Stupid barbed wire!!!!


----------

